# Airtel GPRS Online: Is it possible?



## speedyguy (Jul 20, 2005)

Folks im a regular online gamer...used to play online wit frnds within my server with my old proxy connection....now ive airtel gprs n since it has a client ip address it shud be possible to play online...anybody wit any idea abt this?

if yes any1 interested in online combat...do reply...waiting

cheers


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 23, 2005)

now cmon nobody intrested in online gaming via gprs here???

modz plz adivice if shud i shift this to gamerz section...
cheers


----------



## theKonqueror (Aug 4, 2005)

Games over GPRS???????????? Must be kiddin'

I had GPRS on my Airtel, I hardly managed to surf some site with IMAGES DISABLED in IE and firefox, and they took average 5 MINUTES for single page...


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 5, 2005)

airtel gprs is all abt "value for money"
5 rs/day. 'cmon dats gr8


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 5, 2005)

You should be able to play if you have an EDGE enabled phone. I once played Half-Life 2 Deathmatch with my Airtel Mobile Office GPRS connection. There were frequent lags though. This is because the signal strength was weak at that time. You might have better luck.


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 17, 2005)

hey friends....sorry i was out so cudnt reply that time...

now as far as limitations is concerned there is no such as i suppose....neither images are blocked or anythin infact i appreciate it as i had lotsa blocking troubles wit my proxy server....connection is ok sort of wit 4-6kbps (se k300i) download speed (double than my earlier dial-up)but at 99rs per mnth u cant ask for anythin else....so ya itsa value for money

regarding gaming i really cant say much as im yet to experience but wat i think i cud play on tcp\ip with my dial-up quite well so this shud also do ok....now cmon guys wats d harm in giving a try....lets experiment...

so im back on vacation again n waiting for for any gamerz interested...do reply.....enjoy life n happy independence day(b'lated)

cheers


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 19, 2005)

@the konqueror

i use airtel gprs

i pay ga,es

i get speded of 5 KB/s

i downlaod a page in 30 seconds

i have done this by tweaking my con enection with

"Tweakmaster"


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey guys, I am also planning to take the Airtel GPRS Mobile Office connection which comes for Rs. 249/- per month.

I need to know the speed of this connection. And practical how long does it take to download a 1 MB file ?

Please tell me. Is it better than the Sancharnet  Dial-up ?


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 23, 2005)

well dunt hv much idea abt sanhar wich u hv nw.....but i dunno where u getin gprs fro 249/mnth...im browsing at 99/mnth in jsr...connectn speed is round 115.2kbps...n dwnload usually @ 4-7kbps..goes up at odd times....but consistant at 5-6.....thats prety kool for me at 99/mnth withtout any bandwidth limits....take ur decision..gud luk
cheers


----------



## supernova (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey,
Even i have been using this connection in pune for 5 Rs. / day. Speed seems to be better than dial up. However it gets slow during day time.
But considering the fact that there is no limit on the bandwidth, it is a value for money.


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Aug 23, 2005)

Rs 249 means Rs 150 for the Mobile office (in many cities, in others it is Rs 99), PLUS a minimm of rs 99 for the regular  connection with no free talk time/ free calls (post-pre-paid), hence the guys at Airtel cal it Rs 249 option. You van of course rake a better plan too if you want to use the Airtel for calling also.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 24, 2005)

I would like to know the real speed. Is it really 115 kbps ? And does Airtel charge any extra or hidden cost for bandthwith usage.

Like for example if i download a 600 MB file will i have to pay extra as the usage charge ? apart from paying 249/- per month.


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Aug 24, 2005)

The speed and many aspects were already discussed in this forum. Check the thread at:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25624&highlight=


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Aug 24, 2005)

And yes, 115200 is the modem speed that ois never attained as we all know. Practically it is between 5 to 20, I have learnt. But good value for money. 
However, new Data One too is a cheap option now, if the limit of download is not considered. Though download is free between 2 and 8 AM in BSNL Data One now at Rs 250 p.m. (Cap: 400 MB)


----------



## wildmax (Aug 29, 2005)

hey i am using airtel gprs @ rs. 12 per day in mumbai...is it  the only option they are offering  ?  ?


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 29, 2005)

> 115200 is the modem speed



thats is not modem speed

thats is the port speed through which the data cable and mobile get connected

and @wildmax
12*30=Rs. 360

better to for broadband @250 of dataone


----------



## din (Aug 31, 2005)

wildmax said:
			
		

> hey i am using airtel gprs @ rs. 12 per day in mumbai...is it  the only option they are offering  ?  ?


I am using Airtel GPRS Rs.125/month ( unlimited use ) . Getting not that bad speeds ( 40 / 20 kbps ) . Have a look at

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26877

.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

> I need to know the speed of this connection. And practical how long does it take to download a 1 MB file ?



256 seconds


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 5, 2005)

i'm on airtel gprs .. download speeds upto 12KBps .... i've tried playing halo once ..... but since my upload speed is not taht great .. my freinds joined it with a very high ping ....


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 5, 2005)

yeah there is a demeritt of airtel that its upload speed is not good

i merely get uplaod speeds of 1-2 KBps but donwload speeds are always above 5 KB/s

so its a great value for money


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 7, 2005)

thanx a lot folks...now even i forgot for wat i startd this thread for....ya itz true dat upload speed sux here but it has nice download speed considering d rates...now i really dunno how charges r varying frm 99-249....2 b simple in ngp its 5rs/day n jsr itz 99rs/mnth.....

still if ne1 remembers my thread plz do reply....thanx

cheers


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 9, 2005)

dude here to explain

Rs.99 cuts from your balance
of mobile

so in real sense the cost will be 99*2= rs. 200 approx or even rs. 240

now i think everything clear


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Sep 11, 2005)

I too have now decided to go mobile office way. Let me also get the details as what is to be done next after subscribing to the Mobile Ofice of Airtel, do they provide a software? Or the data cable driver is good enough and as soon as we connect it to the system, we are on line??


----------



## mail2and (Sep 11, 2005)

yes u just have to get it activated by calling the customer care and you can access the net by connecting ur phone to the pc...


----------



## theKonqueror (Oct 17, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> @the konqueror
> 
> i use airtel gprs
> 
> ...



@expertno.1

U're right.... I was using GPRS on C-100 using IrDA.... It was as slow as sh!t....

Now, I've got Nokia 6681 with USB cable, I get speed upto 4 Kbps w/o tweaks... I use it as backup connection when cablenet is down, and I don't notice any difference in da speed     

BTW, thx for telling the name of ur tweak sw....


----------



## comrade (Oct 31, 2005)

i need few details on mobile office package.
do they available for airtel prepaid users?
how do i activate gprs?


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 31, 2005)

1. On Airtel prepaid it is not available

2. Send live to 646 for airtel live services 
& 
MO to 646 for mobile office

Alternatively you can call customer care for the same


----------



## comrade (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks....r there anyother service that offers gprs for prepaid users?


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 31, 2005)

dont know where you are located.. Check with your local operater ... 
but generally they dont allow bcoz .. 
on prepaid they are not assured of 500bucks monthly
which they have to charge for mobileoffice

logically .. if you are spending more than that much
amount .. post-paid will give you the cheaper tariff..
so thats the reason that no-body actually subscribe for mobile office in prepaid


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 31, 2005)

comrade said:
			
		

> i need few details on mobile office package.
> do they available for airtel prepaid users?
> how do i activate gprs?



Yes offcourse it is available for both postpaid and prepaid subscribers. You have to call customer care number and tell them to activate the mobileoofice service on this number. Every month a certain amount will be cutoff from your balance and yif our balance will low then they just suspend your gprs service temporarily.

Correct me if Iam wrong.


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Oct 31, 2005)

For prepaid, it is Rs 5 per day (at Nagpur at least). So that way it is better that you pay only for the days you use it.


----------



## theKonqueror (Oct 31, 2005)

Aijaz Akhtar said:
			
		

> For prepaid, it is Rs 5 per day (at Nagpur at least). So that way it is better that you pay only for the days you use it.



Even though it is 5rs per day, you are charged for a day even if u dont use GPRS that day. 

In simple words, from the day you activate it, you gotta pay rs5 each day till you de-activate it, no matter you use it or not.


----------



## comrade (Oct 31, 2005)

i went directly to airtel office @ chennai.
they said gprs is only possible for airtel postpaid customers, also they offered me three plans for Rs.399,599,799 respectively. They had no idea for schemes such as mobile office or something like that for rs.99/150.
i had no option other than a pre-paid plan finally.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 7, 2005)

well certainly u hv gprs for both pre-paid n post-paid. simply, in pre-paid its Rs. 5/day in mahareahstra(ngp for me) n Rs. 99/mnth in jharkhand/bihar....speed is ok considering d rates n unlimited downloads.....ya but upload speed really sucks....download speed is round 4-6kbps at d higher side without tweaks using a decent download accelerator....i suggest u shud have another strong conection wit this mobile office n use this as backup wen turn comes to uploading files....

ps:-if any1 remembers why i started this topic then plz tell me if online games are possible or not wit gprs connection....if anyway yes then any1 interested?

cheers


----------



## max_demon (Mar 16, 2007)

Aijaz Akhtar said:
			
		

> For prepaid, it is Rs 5 per day (at Nagpur at least). So that way it is better that you pay only for the days you use it.


i m using prepaid and in nagpur too, but they charge Rs. 12/day


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 17, 2007)

Abay thats a 2 year old thread ..


----------



## int86 (Mar 17, 2007)

Great Digg


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 17, 2007)

dont know why digging 2 years old thread!!!!!! just for increase posts ??


----------



## max_demon (Mar 17, 2007)

i found this interesting , how they can charge Rs. 5 per day
and my question

was there GPRS in that time??/


----------



## Josan (Mar 24, 2007)

Hay man if it is possible .... i dont know about this ....plzz post some better result


----------

